# This Sunday PM



## Imurg (Jul 31, 2012)

Got another pass-out for Sunday PM.....

Have to be after 1 as I'm working till 11......

Anyone, anywhere(ish)


----------



## User20205 (Jul 31, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Got another pass-out for Sunday PM.....

Have to be after 1 as I'm working till 11......

Anyone, anywhere(ish)
		
Click to expand...


Simon, (syr) and I are playing Brokenhurst at about 3.30 ish on Sun. You're more than welcome to join us. It's about 1.5 hours drive though 


edit- just checked on google maps closer to 2 hours

http://www.brokenhurst-manor.org.uk/


----------



## Imurg (Jul 31, 2012)

Mmm..
Thanks for the offer
I'll bear it in mind - google gives me over 2 hours whichever route....


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 31, 2012)

scrap that, just realised I am out for a family dinner in the evening... boolox

ah well saved you having to endure my tourettes


----------



## Imurg (Aug 1, 2012)

Bump.....

Anyone

Apart from Rod and Syr - nothing personal Guys.....


----------



## User20205 (Aug 1, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Bump.....

Anyone

Apart from Rod and Syr - nothing personal Guys.....

Click to expand...

you must have heard Scienceboy was coming also, that's enough to put anyone off !!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 1, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Bump.....

Anyone

Apart from Rod and Syr - nothing personal Guys.....

Click to expand...




therod said:



			you must have heard Scienceboy was coming also, that's enough to put anyone off !!

Click to expand...

Deal-Breaker.....:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## richart (Aug 1, 2012)

You would have been welcome at my place Ian, but there is a big ladies comp on, and my restraining order will not let me near the club.


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2012)

richart said:



			You would have been welcome at my place Ian, but there is a big ladies comp on, and my restraining order will not let me near the club.

Click to expand...

sounds a bit harsh that they have a big ladies comp - what do the little ladies do?


----------



## pigmeister (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Imurg, playing at JOG sunday afternoon weather permiting, looks a bit wet. If you fancy a game let me know and we can sort it out.


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 2, 2012)

I might be up for this again, JOG would be great as always wanted to play it as always drive past when working in Potton and wondering what its like. If Imurg is up for it and the pair of you single cappers dont mind a 21 h.c hacker tagging along


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 2, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			I might be up for this again, JOG would be great as always wanted to play it as always drive past when working in Potton and wondering what its like. If Imurg is up for it and the pair of you single cappers dont mind a 21 h.c hacker tagging along 

Click to expand...

You'll be fine on the Carthagena, little bit more open and forgiving than the JOG but still a good track  :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Aug 3, 2012)

Possibly have to scratch this - turned my dodgy ankle over this afternoon and it could make life tricky for a day or 2.
I'll see how it is tomorrow but I have a feeling it'll be the size of a football by then....


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 3, 2012)

no problemo for me as I am working tomoz AM then off to Volvo pairs straight after for 4pm tee time then club champs Sunday AM so my old bones maybe a bit weary


----------



## pigmeister (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi ian, pack it in some ice, i`m sure that will do the trick. The course is looking fantastic at the moment. 36 hole foresomes medal comp tomorrow, the rough is rough and the greens will be hand cut and quick. Looking forward to it.
You don`t want to miss out again!
Sorry, did`nt realise the time, i mean today.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi all

Going to scratch the weekend.
Ankle still sore and swollen - usually takes a couple of days to sort.

Better luck next time.

Cheers for the invites.


----------



## RGDave (Aug 4, 2012)

What we should do (one weekend) is to find one of the "big" name courses listed on tee-off times or another of those discounted websites for last minute bookings.

I bet we could get on Forest of Arden, or Warwickshire, or Belfry (not the Brabazon).


----------



## Evesdad (Aug 4, 2012)

The Warwickshire usually have some good deals I'm off there on Monday.


----------

